# Peeling the shell off of bbq shrimp..



## jpinmaryland (Mar 7, 2011)

I'm a little confused. I was going to bbq shrimp in the shell but at the last minute decided to simply place it in the broiler in the oven. I cooked it about 4 minutes on one side and then about 2 or 3 on the other. It was certainly fully cooked. But the shells reallly did not peel off very well, they sort of stuck to the meat and really had to pick at them.

is there some technique to getting the shell to pull off nicely? Or does it have to do with the shrimp? This shrimp I bought defrosted as I did not have time to defrost it and bbq in a short time.

Thanks for your help...


----------



## Kayelle (Mar 7, 2011)

You cooked them way too long, although I don't know exactly how much too long, because it depends on the size of the shrimp.  As *soon* as they turn pink, they are done......even a minute past that, they are over cooked. It's likely because they were over cooked, they were hard to peel.


----------



## jpinmaryland (Mar 7, 2011)

Oh. They were the large variety, the largest I could find, prolly between 2 1/2 to 3" in length. what is the suggested cooking time. You cant really cut them open and see if they are pink can you? We were going by the shape of the shrimp where it starts to from a "C" shape....


----------



## Zhizara (Mar 8, 2011)

You don't need to cut them open.  It's the shells that turn pink.


----------



## BigAL (Mar 8, 2011)

After the 4 min they were done, imo.  They will cook a little bit more after they are taken out, too.  

I don't know squat about ovens, though.  How hot is the broiler?

I've overcooked so much shrimp it's pathetic.  When I am worried if they are done enough, they are just right.


----------



## jpinmaryland (Mar 8, 2011)

Its a very hot broiler from what I gather, prolly 500 degrees.

So do you flip them after two min. or just let them stay on one side until they turn pink? 

Thanks so much..


----------



## Kayelle (Mar 8, 2011)

jp, I'm just wondering why you don't peel the shrimp first?  Ones that big are easy to do, and you can take out that yucky black poo strip. Yea yeah, some claim it's not poo but I'll never be convinced of that.  The shell, and/or the outside of the shrimp turns pink when done..the inside will be white. I think everyone has overcooked shrimp at least once...when it's over cooked it's like rubber. Remember, even a minute after it's turned pink is too much.  I wouldn't turn them over, but you can.


----------



## spork (Mar 8, 2011)

Kayelle said:


> jp, I'm just wondering why you don't peel the shrimp first?  Ones that big are easy to do, and you can take out that yucky black poo strip. Yea yeah, some claim it's not poo but I'll never be convinced of that.  The shell, and/or the outside of the shrimp turns pink when done..the inside will be white. I think everyone has overcooked shrimp at least once...when it's over cooked it's like rubber. Remember, even a minute after it's turned pink is too much.  I wouldn't turn them over, but you can.


I ditto the choice of peeling the shrimp first.  Otherwise, I don't see much point in applying a barbecue sauce to them since the meat doesn't pick up much of the flavor which is also removed with the shell.  And I know you were in a bit of a rush, jp, but frozen shrimp thaws very quickly in running faucet water.


----------



## Claire (Mar 8, 2011)

I'm with you Kayelle.  It is intestines.  That means poo, no matter how you look at it!  The only time I've had trouble removing shells was when I overcooked it with dry heat (boiling/steaming or cooking in a sauce doesn't seem to cause as much problem).  So, I guess it's if you're doing dry heat, shell first.


----------



## chopper (Mar 8, 2011)

Claire said:


> I'm with you Kayelle. It is intestines. That means poo, no matter how you look at it! The only time I've had trouble removing shells was when I overcooked it with dry heat (boiling/steaming or cooking in a sauce doesn't seem to cause as much problem). So, I guess it's if you're doing dry heat, shell first.


 
If that is what it is, how come it is called de-veining the shrimp.  You mean it is NOT a vein?  Just askin!


----------



## Selkie (Mar 8, 2011)

chopper said:


> If that is what it is, how come it is called de-veining the shrimp.  You mean it is NOT a vein?  Just askin!



It's actually the alimentary canal. It's called a "vein" just to be polite.


----------



## Kayelle (Mar 8, 2011)

Selkie said:


> It's actually the alimentary canal. It's called a "vein" just to be polite.



 you said that so nice Selkie.


----------



## jpinmaryland (Mar 8, 2011)

Oh I thought you were supposed to leave the shell on when you put it on the bbq. Just to be sure, we didnt use bbq sauce. I just called it that as it was on the barbie.

And so you do recommend the frozen shrimp and defrosting it? That's what my friend said...I think I need remedial lessons in this.


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 8, 2011)

The vast majority of shrimp sold in the USA is or was frozen (about 95%).  Look for IQF (indiidually quick frozen) shrimp.  They come in all sizes.  The raw are the best though you can also buy them cooked.  I've had good luck with both.

Definitely defrost them before cooking so they will cook evenly.  If you try to cook them frozen, the outside will overcook by the time the middle is done.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Mar 9, 2011)

I keep the heads and shells for pink stock, I put them in the blender with chicken stock, then pass though a muslin.


----------



## CraigC (Mar 9, 2011)

Emeril has a great recipe for "BBQ shrimp", but you need to use heads on shrimp. Make sure you do at least 2 recipes of the biscuits to sop up the "sauce". This and the biscuit recipe are in his New New Orleans book.

BBQ Shrimp New New Orleans
3 pounds large Gulf shrimp, in their shells w/ heads 
2 tablespoons Creole seasoning, recipe follows 
Cracked black pepper 
2 tablespoons olive oil 
1/4 cup chopped onions 
2 tablespoons minced garlic 
3 bay leaves 
3 lemons, peeled and sectioned 
2 cups water 
1/2 cup Worcestershire sauce 
1/4 cup dry white wine 
1/4 teaspoon salt 
2 cups heavy cream 
2 tablespoons butter 
Traditional southern Biscuits, recipe follows 
1 tablespoon chopped chives 
Directions
Peel the shrimp, leaving only their tails attached. Reserve the shells and set aside. Sprinkle the shrimp with 1 tablespoon Creole seasoning and fresh cracked black pepper. Use you hands to coat the shrimp with the seasonings. Refrigerate the shrimp while you make the sauce base.
Heat 1 tablespoon of the oil in a large pot over high heat. When the oil is hot, add the onions and garlic and saute for 1 minute. Add the reserved shrimp shells and heads, the remaining Creole seasoning, the bay leaves, lemons, water, Worcestershire, wine, salt, and black pepper. Stir well and bring to a boil. Reduce the heat and simmer for 30 minutes. Remove from the heat, allow to cool for about 15 minutes. Strain into a small saucepan. There should be about 1 1/2 cups. Place over high heat, bring to a boil, and cook until thick, syrupy, and dark brown, for about 15 minutes. Makes about 4 to 5 tablespoons of barbecue sauce base. Heat the remaining 1 tablespoon of oil in a large skillet over high heat. When the oil is hot, add the seasoned shrimp and saute them, occasionally shaking the skillet, for 2 minutes. Add the cream and all of the barbecue base. Stir and simmer for 3 minutes. Remove the shrimp to a warm platter with tongs and whisk the butter into the sauce. Remove from the heat. Mound the shrimp in the center of a platter. Spoon the sauce over the shrimp and around the plate. Arrange the biscuits around the shrimp. Garnish with chopped chives.
　
Emeril's ESSENCE Creole Seasoning (also referred to as Bayou Blast):
2 1/2 tablespoons paprika 
2 tablespoons salt 
2 tablespoons garlic powder 
1 tablespoon black pepper 
1 tablespoon onion powder 
1 tablespoon cayenne pepper 
1 tablespoon dried oregano 
1 tablespoon dried thyme 
Combine all ingredients thoroughly.
Yield: 2/3 cup

Craig


----------



## Claire (Mar 9, 2011)

They call it a vein because it makes some people feel better about eating it!


----------



## jpinmaryland (Mar 10, 2011)

so you're not supposed to leave the shell on when grilling?


----------



## CraigC (Mar 10, 2011)

jpinmaryland said:


> so you're not supposed to leave the shell on when grilling?


 
You can grill them either way. Just be sure you know if they're done and don't over cook.

Craig


----------



## spork (Mar 10, 2011)

jpinmaryland said:


> so you're not supposed to leave the shell on when grilling?


marinate.  doesn't take long.  and then, grill shell on.


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 10, 2011)

jpinmaryland said:


> so you're not supposed to leave the shell on when grilling?




You can grill shrimp either way.  With the shell off, they will cook very fast so watch them closely.

Raw shrimp are a greyish white color.  When you cook shrimp, the greyish white turns to snow white.  you can see the color change move from the surface of the shrimp touching the pan (or grill) up towards the center of the shrimp.  Before the color change reaches the middle, turn the shrimp over and do the other side.  It's done when it's all snow white (with reddish markings).  Don't leave it on for a little longer "just to be sure it's done", it already is.


----------



## BigAL (Mar 10, 2011)

You can devein with the shell on using a toothpick.  Go somewhat close to the tail, break the shell(back side) w/toothpick and go in just under the vein.  Pinch w/toothpick and thumb and pull, out it comes.  But, that is for headless shrimp.  If at all possible, I say buy shrimp whole.  The head has so much flavor to add.

The shell adds flavor and protects the meat.  

The other thing to consider is that big shrimp doesn't mean big flavor.  I'd say 20-25 count or so has best flavor, imo.  U15's and bigger just don't do it for me.  Maybe just me.


----------



## Kayelle (Mar 10, 2011)

> The other thing to consider is that big shrimp doesn't mean big flavor.   I'd say 20-25 count or so has best flavor, imo.  U15's and bigger just  don't do it for me.  Maybe just me.



I'd certainly agree with that, Al


----------



## taxlady (Mar 10, 2011)

BigAL said:


> You can devein with the shell on using a toothpick.  Go somewhat close to the tail, break the shell(back side) w/toothpick and go in just under the vein.  Pinch w/toothpick and thumb and pull, out it comes.  But, that is for headless shrimp.  If at all possible, I say buy shrimp whole.  The head has so much flavor to add.
> 
> The shell adds flavor and protects the meat.
> 
> The other thing to consider is that big shrimp doesn't mean big flavor.  I'd say 20-25 count or so has best flavor, imo.  U15's and bigger just don't do it for me.  Maybe just me.



The best shrimp I ever had were in restaurant in Denmark. They were very expensive and only about 1-1.5 cm across when cooked.


----------



## pacanis (Mar 10, 2011)

I think the bigger shrimp are easier to wrap bacon around. And I like them better for grilled kabobs. It looks like someday I'll have to buy some thawed shrimp from the counter in various sizes and do a taste comparison, but I don't think I ever eat them plain anyway... I always have some seasoning going on. Not like scallops where I barely salt and pepper them.


----------

